# No Ota- My Thanksgiving Cancelled



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife just informed our family that Thanksgiving is canceled at our home this year. We are embarrassed that our plasma tv can not show the NFL games in HD. We receive our local channels in SD only with Directv. All of our family member have large Plasmas or LCD's at their homes with cable HD. Since we are the only ones with Directv, it's just too embarrassing to have family over. The picture is ok in SD, but not great like last year with the H20. Everyone was impressed last year with our new plasma and H20 with OTA, but since upgrading to the HR20, the locals are not the same. It started a few weeks back when my wife's sister stopped by and asked what happened to our TV. Now my wife is ashamed to have family over. I know some families get together on Thanksgiving and maybe watch no TV, but not ours. The start times and eating times are all around the games. Her sister has volunteered to have Thanksgiving at her house, And hopefully we can have Christmas Eve.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

You don't have HD locals on your HR20? Where in Il do you live?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

why would you get the hr20 prior to your town having mpeg 4 locals?????????


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

You're not hosting Thanksgiving because of _television?_ Jeez, some peoples' priorities . . .


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

pappys said:


> You don't have HD locals on your HR20? Where in Il do you live?


We live near the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champain


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

jheda said:


> why would you get the hr20 prior to your town having mpeg 4 locals?????????


I assumed OTA would be available


----------



## coolhdtv (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a good idea to keep an H20 around just in case. I have the H20 on an older TV in the gym. If my MPEG4 is still stuttering I may swap the HR20 with the H20 for the game OTA.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

coolhdtv said:


> It's a good idea to keep an H20 around just in case. I have the H20 on an older TV in the gym. If my MPEG4 is still stuttering I may swap the HR20 with the H20 for the game OTA.


It was a lease swap-a Hr20 for a H20. Your right, I should have kept the H20 as a back-up


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> You're not hosting Thanksgiving because of _television?_ Jeez, some peoples' priorities . . .


My sentiments exactly.

Carl


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You're not hosting Thanksgiving because of _television?_ Jeez, some peoples' priorities . . .


Agreeance. :nono2:


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

carl6 said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Carl


Our priority is to make everyone comfortable and have fun on the Holidays, and with our family commenting during the whole day on how their HD cable is much better than our SD Directv-it will be no fun for us.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Your TV doesn't have a tuner build in? Maybe buy an OTA STB tuner as a backup?


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

adam1115 said:


> Your TV doesn't have a tuner build in? Maybe buy an OTA STB tuner as a backup?


No it is a Sony Professional Plasma Monitor.


----------



## GA20646 (Sep 14, 2006)

that is so sad - that you're worried about being embarrassed about having to watch SD games that you would cancel Thanksgiving at your home. 

Last year my new Sony HDTV died the day before Thanksgiving. We just pushed the old SD projection TV in place and had a great time. No one complained, no one suggested moving to someone else's house.

I like my HR20, even with the bugs and sometimes black screen recordings, but I can't believe how some people get so upset about freeking TV here. Some people need to get outside more.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pappys said:


> You don't have HD locals on your HR20? Where in Il do you live?


Doubtless in one of the 160+ (out of 210) markets that don't yet have HD LIL locals. It is painfully obvious that delivery dates from DirecTV should be considered optimistic.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey TYRAP, I am orig. from Danville. I know what you mean. I try my hardest to have tv on HD anytime someone is over. If HD is to spread to the masses they are to see it. But instead it seems when people come over I can only show them SD as even here in Indianapolis (oh boy) we get a whopping 2 locals in HD MP4. Oh and then of course it seems to rain and then the company is just so impressed with our high tech Directv service that they run right out to get a bug infested box with only partial features, and problems on the rest that are on. oh and of course they want to snatch up those 2 HD locals that are offered, because on a sunny day they look so nice and record so reliably.
I should have went with my gut and turned the installer away when I ASKED FOR and was TOLD I would be getting the 10-250 and he brought the HR20. I have had this thing since Sep 8th and was told the OTA's would be on before I could get a "waiver" for east coast feeds of the HD channels I don't get. Luckily I opted not to hold my breath.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

GA20646 said:


> that is so sad - that you're worried about being embarrassed about having to watch SD games that you would cancel Thanksgiving at your home.
> 
> Last year my new Sony HDTV died the day before Thanksgiving. We just pushed the old SD projection TV in place and had a great time. No one complained, no one suggested moving to someone else's house.
> 
> I like my HR20, even with the bugs and sometimes black screen recordings, but I can't believe how some people get so upset about freeking TV here. Some people need to get outside more.


Every family is different, with ours it's sports on the Holidays


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Geez. I agree, being with family should be much more important then some football game.

But if you really need the game in HD......run down to Best Buy and get an H20 for 99.00, activate it, watch the game on Thanksgiving, then take it back on the weekend after.

Oh wait, will they lock you into another 2 year commitment if you do that?


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Doubtless in one of the 160+ (out of 210) markets that don't yet have HD LIL locals. It is painfully obvious that delivery dates from DirecTV should be considered optimistic.


I wish we had a date for local HD. Nothing posted yet, maybe next year.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Tyrap I live in the chicagland area we have locals in hd, when did d* say they would be avalible in your area? Also I'm new to this if I wanted to start my own thread how do you do this


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Oh wait, will they lock you into another 2 year commitment if you do that?


You betcha!


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

gb33 said:


> Hey TYRAP, I am orig. from Danville. I know what you mean. I try my hardest to have tv on HD anytime someone is over. If HD is to spread to the masses they are to see it. But instead it seems when people come over I can only show them SD as even here in Indianapolis (oh boy) we get a whopping 2 locals in HD MP4. Oh and then of course it seems to rain and then the company is just so impressed with our high tech Directv service that they run right out to get a bug infested box with only partial features, and problems on the rest that are on. oh and of course they want to snatch up those 2 HD locals that are offered, because on a sunny day they look so nice and record so reliably.
> I should have went with my gut and turned the installer away when I ASKED FOR and was TOLD I would be getting the 10-250 and he brought the HR20. I have had this thing since Sep 8th and was told the OTA's would be on before I could get a "waiver" for east coast feeds of the HD channels I don't get. Luckily I opted not to hold my breath.


We do usually leave on channel 76 Discovery HD when we have visitors. We tell everyone we love the channel, but it's just the picture quality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mridan said:


> Also I'm new to this if I wanted to start my own thread how do you do this


Go to a forum index and click the "New Thread" button.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

mridan said:


> Also I'm new to this if I wanted to start my own thread how do you do this


*Don't*


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Geez. I agree, being with family should be much more important then some football game.
> 
> But if you really need the game in HD......run down to Best Buy and get an H20 for 99.00, activate it, watch the game on Thanksgiving, then take it back on the weekend after.
> 
> Oh wait, will they lock you into another 2 year commitment if you do that?


We have thought of that.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would say go grab an OTA tuner, then ruturn that. Less hassle. Oh and it would probably work.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

harsh thanks i must be blind @dumb where is the forum index?


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

mridan said:


> Tyrap I live in the chicagland area we have locals in hd, when did d* say they would be avalible in your area? Also I'm new to this if I wanted to start my own thread how do you do this


They did not say, I assume hopefully next year.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

gb33 said:


> I would say go grab an OTA tuner, then ruturn that. Less hassle. Oh and it would probably work.


I agree, but does anyone sell those anymore though?


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

gb33 said:


> I would say go grab an OTA tuner, then ruturn that. Less hassle. Oh and it would probably work.


Thanks for the idea, We only have DVI/HDMI input on monitor. Hopefully they have the right outputs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mridan said:


> harsh thanks i must be blind @dumb where is the forum index?


Pop down the appropriate forum in the "Forum Jump" and it will take you to that forum.

You're not @ dumb. Your & dumb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> I agree, but does anyone sell those anymore though?


I saw one on clearance at the local BB, but they haven't relented on the price.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

found it Thanks


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> I saw one on clearance at the local BB, but they haven't relented on the price.


Thank you-I'll look at BB.com, see what they have.


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

tyrap--(cool avatar btw)

Try this plan--tell all the family that Thanksgiving will be a evening meal and schedule it to end as the primetime game on NFL HD (should be on 95) is beginning--no one has to ever know about the early games is SD only!

OT--Or get a turkey deep fryer and no one will care about the game--just the food! Did our first one last year and can't wait to fire it up again.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

tyrap said:


> We do usually leave on channel 76 Discovery HD when we have visitors. We tell everyone we love the channel, but it's just the picture quality.


I thought my wife and I were the only ones that did that.

Update: Wife just informed me that I am the only one that does it.


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

GA20646 said:


> that is so sad - that you're worried about being embarrassed about having to watch SD games that you would cancel Thanksgiving at your home.
> 
> Last year my new Sony HDTV died the day before Thanksgiving. We just pushed the old SD projection TV in place and had a great time. No one complained, no one suggested moving to someone else's house.
> 
> I like my HR20, even with the bugs and sometimes black screen recordings, but I can't believe how some people get so upset about freeking TV here. Some people need to get outside more.


I work as a Field Engineer for a major manufacturer. You have no idea how upset people can get over their TV.

Sometimes it's scary!


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder how the pilgrims handled this situation.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

uncrph90 said:


> tyrap--(cool avatar btw)
> 
> Try this plan--tell all the family that Thanksgiving will be a evening meal and schedule it to end as the primetime game on NFL HD (should be on 95) is beginning--no one has to ever know about the early games is SD only!
> 
> OT--Or get a turkey deep fryer and no one will care about the game--just the food! Did our first one last year and can't wait to fire it up again.


Our Thanksgiving Day Parties usually start at the beginning of the the early game and usually ends after the late game. We were thinking that everyone would leave, and be at their own homes for the evening game. But I like the idea.


----------



## RJC49 (Oct 15, 2006)

tyrap said:


> We have thought of that.


You better check you TV listings before you get too upset. The Lions/Dolphins game is the only one in HD and you won't be missing much there. The Bucs/Cowboys, according to the guide, are not listed in HD on my local Fox or Foxe.

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a thought, but you might run to your local Radio Shack and see if they still have an Accurian HDTV set top tuner. They discontinued them, but a couple of weeks ago I found on on a shelf in a ratshack here in Memphis, for the clearance price if 69.99. I should have picked it up, but didn't really have the need. From what I understand, these are great tuners.

If you can't find one of those, so what if you get another 2-year committment on an H20? You have a 2-year committment with the HR20 anyway...

Also, I understand completely about the Thanksgiving Day family/meal/football thing... I personally know a LOT of families that celebrate by having a Thanksgiving meal that lasts all day long and involves watching everything from the parades in the morning to Football all afternoon and into the night. I don't really see where that's putting anything but family first.

-Chuck


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RJC49 said:


> You better check you TV listings before you get too upset. The Lions/Dolphins game is the only one in HD and you won't be missing much there. The Bucs/Cowboys, according to the guide, are not listed in HD on my local Fox or Foxe.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day


All games on Fox this year are in HD, so that game will be in HD.

And according to this site it will be in HD. http://www.hdsportsguide.com/


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

soccercoach61 said:


> Just a thought, but you might run to your local Radio Shack and see if they still have an Accurian HDTV set top tuner. They discontinued them, but a couple of weeks ago I found on on a shelf in a ratshack here in Memphis, for the clearance price if 69.99. I should have picked it up, but didn't really have the need. From what I understand, these are great tuners.
> 
> If you can't find one of those, so what if you get another 2-year committment on an H20? You have a 2-year committment with the HR20 anyway...
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have relatives who have digital tv hooked up to analog cable and think they are watching HD. When I try to explain to them they are not watching HD their eyes glaze over and they offer me another drink. :grin:

I can see ghosting and herring bone interference on their analog cable, and they tell me they think the picture is great!! 

Bottom line, most people will not notice, unless the picture is unwatchable. :lol:


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I love TV and I can understand how some people might feel about not having HD for their guests on a holiday that is dictated by football.

However; isn't the holidays for spending time with family and loved ones. And why would your own family embarrass you about not having HD. Isn't there better things to talk about than television. GEEZ.

Priorities! Priorities!

:soapbox:


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I love TV and I can understand how some people might feel about not having HD for their guests on a holiday that is dictated by football.
> 
> However; isn't the holidays for spending time with family and loved ones. And why would your own family embarrass you about not having HD. Isn't there better things to talk about than television. GEEZ.
> 
> ...


Everyone in the family has HD Cable and of course think it's better. With the H20, everyone was amazed with the picture quality and could not beleive that the picture was OTA. It was just a fantastic picture and sound, and we were proud of our investment in Directv and our plasma. Until OTA is actaviated on the HR20, the cable HD will be better for locals around here. For some families, it does not matter-But with ours it does.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

tyrap said:


> Everyone in the family has HD Cable and of course *think* it's better. With the H20, everyone was amazed with the picture quality and could not beleive that the picture was OTA. It was just a fantastic picture and sound, and we *were* proud of our investment in Directv and our plasma. Until OTA is actaviated on the HR20, the cable HD will be better for locals around here. For some families, it does not matter-But with ours it does.


 I made bold the 2 key words in this. Think? It IS, it's just DTV is cheaper now. Were proud of it. That speaks for it self. And by the way, the picture you were proud of had ZERO to do with DTV, it was simply an OTA tuner and an antenna.


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of you folks have strange ideas on the purchasing/programming commitment. If you buy a piece of hardware and agree to the programming commitment attached to the purchase of that hardware, then subsequently return the hardware, you're released form the programming commitment. One is contingent on the other.

Second, if you buy a second piece of hardware that requires another programming commitment, that commitment runs concurrent with the original programming commitment. If you bought an HR20 in september and another in november (and kept both), your entire commitment would expire in November 2 years later.

The first point is simple contract law. The second is D* policy. You might have to argue with a CSR, but you'll eventually get your way.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Geez. I agree, being with family should be much more important then some football game.
> 
> But if you really need the game in HD......run down to Best Buy and get an H20 for 99.00, activate it, watch the game on Thanksgiving, then take it back on the weekend after.
> 
> Oh wait, will they lock you into another 2 year commitment if you do that?


So what if they do? He just agreed to a 2 year on the HR20, so whats a few more months...

In fact, I betcha he could get a $100 credit if he buys an H20 and *****es and complains to retention about it....

Or like I said, buy a standalone tuner for $179.

If you want you can even take it back in a week.

Seems like this could have easily been solved without jumping to drastic measures like canceling thanksgiving...


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

tyrap said:


> We live near the University of Illinois in Urbana-Champain


Here's an idea that's free: Call D* and tell them you've moved -- give them an address that is served by the Chicago local channels. You will then get the Chicago HD local channels on the HR20 (you are close enough that you are still in their spot beam). After Thanksgiving, call again and move back.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

Tyrod said:


> Some of you folks have strange ideas on the purchasing/programming commitment. If you buy a piece of hardware and agree to the programming commitment attached to the purchase of that hardware, then subsequently return the hardware, you're released form the programming commitment. One is contingent on the other.
> 
> Second, if you buy a second piece of hardware that requires another programming commitment, that commitment runs concurrent with the original programming commitment. If you bought an HR20 in september and another in november (and kept both), your entire commitment would expire in November 2 years later.
> 
> The first point is simple contract law. The second is D* policy. You might have to argue with a CSR, but you'll eventually get your way.


It depends on what is in the contract.


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

Instead of being embarassed for not having HD for Thanksgiving, perhaps you should be more embarassed because you bought a plasma without a tuner, or one that doesn't having anything except DVI/HDMI, or even because you for some reason got an HR20 that you expected to have OTA, when it is clear D* is as unreliable as they come with meeting deadlines.

Basically, unless this topic was tongue-in-cheek and no one has caught on, this could be the most ridiculous thing I've read in.....well, basically since I've ever used the Internet. LOL


----------



## yensid (Aug 12, 2006)

This is all so sad and disturbing...

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Can't just just order some locals a-la-cart? Like the channels in the 80's range? ABCE, NBC etc


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Isn't Fox carrying the NFL games in HD from the NFL network??


----------



## jimbowen72 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just do what I did... called and complained that the HR20 wasn't available, and that even if it was, OTA wasn't available, so asked what sort of offer D* had on the H20 to 'hold me over' until the HR20 was both available and had OTA activitated. Without much hesitation I was offered the H20 with a full credit on the price and some other programming credits thrown in.

After spending some time in this forum, you'll see it's always worth a phone call to see what D* is willing to do for you. You'll probably come out ahead on price (even get free stuff thrown in), and the only cost to you is a month or two more on a commitment that you've already accepted.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

tyrap said:


> It started a few weeks back when my wife's sister stopped by and asked what happened to our TV. Now my wife is ashamed to have family over.


Ha ha ha! Man, I thought you were serious until I read this. Two women talking about a plasma TV's picture quality. What a riot!


----------



## BlueSmurf (Nov 18, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> Ha ha ha! Man, I thought you were serious until I read this. Two women talking about a plasma TV's picture quality. What a riot!


And what is the problem with a woman talking about picture quality. 

My husband could care less about picture quality. If he had his way, we would still be watching our 19" Broksonic TV. Because of me, a woman, I have a 42" LG Plasma and getting the HR20 tomorrow. I have wanted a plasma since they first came out and cost $10,000. I would go to Best Buy just to look at the plasmas and wish I could have one.

I'm the one that wants the technology, not him. He doesn't care. Most of the time, he's watching OLN, or whatever they're calling it now.

Smurf


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

pappys said:


> You don't have HD locals on your HR20? Where in Il do you live?


Even if he did, the MPEG4 locals are terrible anyways.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

BlueSmurf said:


> And what is the problem with a woman talking about picture quality.
> 
> My husband could care less about picture quality. If he had his way, we would still be watching our 19" Broksonic TV. Because of me, a woman, I have a 42" LG Plasma and getting the HR20 tomorrow. I have wanted a plasma since they first came out and cost $10,000. I would go to Best Buy just to look at the plasmas and wish I could have one.
> 
> ...


Darn it she's taken... :lol:


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> Even if he did, the MPEG4 locals are terrible anyways.


Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about, since the MPEG4 locals out of Chicago are excellent quality from everything I have seen, and the OTA locals are definitely no better (except some of the random channels are not available on MPEG4 yet). Just because your MPEG4 locals are "terrible" for whatever reason, do not think it is a blanket problem.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

Actually, I'll tell you exactly how to get around the 2 year commitment. 

Get H20 (I'd suggest going to Wal-Mart, you can buy them for cash there for 98.74 without having to give them your life's history as a rule)

Call DTV and do a SWAP of card. This does NOT extend your commitment, since you didn't activate a new card. 

Do the Math.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

BlueSmurf said:


> And what is the problem with a woman talking about picture quality.
> 
> My husband could care less about picture quality. If he had his way, we would still be watching our 19" Broksonic TV. Because of me, a woman, I have a 42" LG Plasma and getting the HR20 tomorrow. I have wanted a plasma since they first came out and cost $10,000. I would go to Best Buy just to look at the plasmas and wish I could have one.
> 
> ...


Um... Would you consider divorce and get remarried?


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

Just go and buy the H20 and live with the contract. You have committed yourself so far, so who cares. I am going to get an H20 just to have IN CASE my wife gets giddy and perhaps agrees to buy a new plasma for the bedroom. 
I figure it is a way to push her towards buying it. You could do the same- just tell your wife after they turn on the HR20 OTA, well I guess we have to buy a TV for that H20 since we dont have it connected to the main TV......


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

houskamp said:


> Darn it she's taken... :lol:


That's what I was thinking too when I read BlueSmurf's post.

If she says she's an audiophile and NFL fan it will be sheer torment.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tyrap said:


> My wife just informed our family that Thanksgiving is canceled at our home this year. We are embarrassed that our plasma tv can not show the NFL games in HD. We receive our local channels in SD only with Directv. All of our family member have large Plasmas or LCD's at their homes with cable HD. Since we are the only ones with Directv, it's just too embarrassing to have family over. The picture is ok in SD, but not great like last year with the H20. Everyone was impressed last year with our new plasma and H20 with OTA, but since upgrading to the HR20, the locals are not the same. It started a few weeks back when my wife's sister stopped by and asked what happened to our TV. Now my wife is ashamed to have family over. I know some families get together on Thanksgiving and maybe watch no TV, but not ours. The start times and eating times are all around the games. Her sister has volunteered to have Thanksgiving at her house, And hopefully we can have Christmas Eve.


Wow... all I can say is... wow. Let's have thanksgiving just so the entire family can plop themselves in front of the idiot box? Come on! Talk to your relatives!!! Turn the freakin TV off! This entire first post in the thread just boggles my mind. I can understand being embarrassed about your house being a mess or under construction or something like that. But embarrassed because you don't think your TV is 100% perfect? :nono2:

You know what I'm thankful for? I'm thankful that on Thanksgiving my family can enjoy themselves without needing to turn on the TV.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

tyrap said:


> My wife just informed our family that Thanksgiving is canceled at our home this year. We are embarrassed that our plasma tv can not show the NFL games in HD. We receive our local channels in SD only with Directv. All of our family member have large Plasmas or LCD's at their homes with cable HD. Since we are the only ones with Directv, it's just too embarrassing to have family over. The picture is ok in SD, but not great like last year with the H20. Everyone was impressed last year with our new plasma and H20 with OTA, but since upgrading to the HR20, the locals are not the same. It started a few weeks back when my wife's sister stopped by and asked what happened to our TV. Now my wife is ashamed to have family over. I know some families get together on Thanksgiving and maybe watch no TV, but not ours. The start times and eating times are all around the games. Her sister has volunteered to have Thanksgiving at her house, And hopefully we can have Christmas Eve.


Please tell me you're not serious...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Please tell me you're not serious...


I certainly hope he was joking as well...


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> I certainly hope he was joking as well...


Who wants to actually sit and talk to their relatives????? I for one would be the first one to comment if I went to someone's house and they did not have HD for the football games. I think it was a good move to cancel if you do not rectify the situation. I love my family, but my family (at least the men) are very similiar to me-- we want to watch football- and after seeing it once in HD- excruciating to watch it otherwise.

Of course I am a ******* fan, so excruciating, but pretty.......

I see you are a Rutgers fan, maybe you are just bitter after this weekend and have put your football priorities on the backburner perhaps???


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

shortstop11_jeff said:


> I see you are a Rutgers fan, maybe you are just bitter after this weekend and have put your football priorities on the backburner perhaps???


I actually don't really like football at all. I'm just a graduate of RU


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> I actually don't really like football at all. I'm just a graduate of RU


Well heck of a season anyway. Go mount those ears this week!!!


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

No HD for Thanksgiving? maybe you oughta shoot that turkey


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I actually don't really like football at all. I'm just a graduate of RU


I am a graduate of RU also (working in Bridgewater)....the game this past Saturday actually hurt me more then the audio dropouts on the HR20!!


----------



## BlueSmurf (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry ya'll. I'm happily married.  Think about what you have to do to get your wife to get you a new toy and that's what I have to do to get mine. Wait a minute, I'm a woman...that means that my husband capitulates most of the time. You all know that your wife can get the same thing out of all of ya'll.  

Now that I have the HD DVR, my Plasma, a new laptop, new digital camera, I don't know what's next. Maybe an HD-DVD or Blu-Ray player??? I don't know though, I kind of want a new IPod so that I can watch DVDs on it. My mini won't do that. Maybe an LCD for the bedroom. We'll see.

As for music and NFL, I enjoy music and a good system but won't spend extra money in the aftermarket. I do want the premium sound in a new car and will pay extra for that. NFL, all I know is that the objective of the game is to get the ball from one end of the field to the other. Didn't grow up around it, didn't have it in high school so don't know much about it. But when it was on, I would try to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My vote, need HD for Thanksgiving. That's why they all come here. My family doesn't care at all, but being a Lions fan since I was -3 years old, I need my Thanksgiving fix. Back when I was in Michigan we were at the games. Didn't make my Mom happy at all, but football is football....and the Lions are football.....well they use to be.

Given that, I was at the Lions/Cardinals game this past Sunday and I'm truly questioning my faith. I'm thinking of going over to the Dark Side.....maybe Cricket?

Only thing I can add, "Fire Millen"!!!!!


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

Dam, I guess I'm really screwed. I don't like football or relatives, especially the out-laws. Guess I'll have to talk to the dog like I usually do. Those conversations have begun to improve substantially after the latest upgrade, now he talks back.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> My vote, need HD for Thanksgiving. That's why they all come here. My family doesn't care at all, but being a Lions fan since I was -3 years old, I need my Thanksgiving fix. Back when I was in Michigan we were at the games. Didn't make my Mom happy at all, but football is football....and the Lions are football.....well they use to be.
> 
> Given that, I was at the Lions/Cardinals game this past Sunday and I'm truly questioning my faith. I'm thinking of going over to the Dark Side.....maybe Cricket?
> 
> Only thing I can add, "Fire Millen"!!!!!


I would spell relief as O-R-L-O-V-S-K-Y 

(Sorry, certifiable UConn-a-holic)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hancox said:


> I would spell relief as O-R-L-O-V-S-K-Y
> 
> (Sorry, certifiable UConn-a-holic)


UConn has football? lol jk. I do have total respect for their men's & women's hoops programs....class acts.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BlueSmurf said:


> NFL, all I know is that the objective of the game is to get the ball from one end of the field to the other. Didn't grow up around it, didn't have it in high school so don't know much about it. But when it was on, I would try to figure out what is going on.


I see you're in Texas, now...I'm assuming you didn't grow up here because you said your high school didn't have it lol.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Tyrod said:


> Dam, I guess I'm really screwed. I don't like football or relatives, especially the out-laws. Guess I'll have to talk to the dog like I usually do. Those conversations have begun to improve substantially after the latest upgrade, now he talks back.


There's always drinking...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hancox said:


> I would spell relief as O-R-L-O-V-S-K-Y
> 
> (Sorry, certifiable UConn-a-holic)


At this point, can't be worse than Kitna! Something NEEDs to happen.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I can understand it, I had family in coaching (HS) so that is what we would do. In the evening it was being around the dining room table playing cards. Families do holidays in different ways, none of them are right or wrong.

We are going to the Cowboys-Bucs game.

I don't understand why people would want to watch sci-fi marathons, but I don't bash those who do. We are all different and that is a good thing.


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

tyrap said:


> I wish we had a date for local HD. Nothing posted yet, maybe next year.


I am in the same market and agree on local channel date. Both my brother and I bought the HR-20 when it was released at Best Buy back in September. Fortunately, my Samsung has built in HD tuner so I can still watch the high-def locals, but can't record them. He can't even watch them with the HR-20 and his Sony. He unhooked it and won't use it until they activate the OTA antenna. He using his old (non-DVR) HD receiver (H10 I think) just so he can get the high-def locals.

It's ridiculous that a receiver they released over a year ago works and their new state of the art HR-20 still has them disabled. You would think they could at least activate them for viewing if not for recording.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

adam1115 said:


> There's always drinking...


Geez, that's any part of a family gathering....isn't it? :grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bluedogok said:


> I don't understand why people would want to watch sci-fi marathons, but I don't bash those who do. We are all different and that is a good thing.


Very well put!


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread is great! My personal favorite. I’m sure the original post was made somewhat seriously but the poster also had his tongue firmly plant in cheek.

It did get me thinking though. A lot of us just take HD for granted but really this Thursday is a huge opportunity for HD. I know the world of business doesn’t operate this way but it would seem logical that all HDTV manufacturers, HDTV camera (video), etc., anyone who stands to make money off the growth of HD would be doing their part to ensure Thursday is an HD day.

It really is such an American tradition for people to gather in large groups, eat and watch TV (mostly football). I know this year that my brother (who has a 50” TV w/ HD) will be hosting over 20 adults at his home this Thursday. Only 4 of them have any idea what HD actually is. I also know about half of those adults will walk away with the decision to add HD programming to their lives in the next six months. They definitely have the means and will probably now add the motivation. The majority of people that I introduce to HD walk away just shaking there heads at how amazing the programming can look at full resolution on a modern TV that is properly tuned.

And I know our family is not the exception. All my friends and co-workers are doing pretty much the same thing, gathering in large groups, eating and watching football.

I see there is a big push to get all three NFL games in HD this year and I think it will pay off big time. I personally feel the market will make a big jump in HDTV purchases in the next six months and the demand for HD content will jump in accordance.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanksgiving cancelled?

I saw the title of this thread and got really excited, cuz I haven't gotten the turkey yet. 

So I'm sorely disappointed as it's apparently 'still on.'


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah - and I get to cook the turkey :eek2:



Marcia_Brady said:


> Thanksgiving cancelled?
> 
> I saw the title of this thread and got really excited, cuz I haven't gotten the turkey yet.
> 
> So I'm sorely disappointed as it's apparently 'still on.'


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Yeah - and I get to cook the turkey :eek2:


You think you got it bad? What about the turkey?:lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

hasan said:


> You think you got it bad? What about the turkey?:lol:


Well it's dead and defrosting so I guess there's not much I can do for it now.
Unless they got that cryogenics thing worked out yet. :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Well it's dead and defrosting so I guess there's not much I can do for it now.
> Unless they got that cryogenics thing worked out yet. :lol:


ROFL! Ya made my day. Now back to your regular programming, sorry for the turkey levity.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

At least we'll have turkey OTA! (On Thanksgiving Anyway) sorry


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think tyrap means Thanksgiving is completely off, just moved to somebody else's house this year. I know I wouldn't want to sit through a day of teasing and ridicule by my family for a substandard (according to their standards) day. Yes watching the games in HD is a luxury, and everyone reading this forum obviously enjoys lifes little luxuries. If you didn't, you wouldn't own an HDTV with an HD DVR hooked up to it. You also wouldn't be surfing the net reading forums. So don't judge him because he likes the extra luxories life affords him and, obviously, his family.

It's funny reading this thread and reading the posts putting tyrap down because of his family traditions. Just because you don't sit and watch football doesn't mean other shouldn't. If tyrap is anything like my family, we keep in constant communication throughout the year so on Thanksgiving, there may not be much to talk about. At our gatherings, the women like to talk (usually about the sales on Friday) and the guys like to watch football. I think it's pretty common to find the games on in millions of homes across the country on Thanksgiving. If it wasn't, the NFL wouldn't broadcast games on turkey day. Maybe it isn't as big of a deal to you as it is to others to watch the game in HD, everyone is different and I can relate to tyrap and his situation. I know if I couldn't watch the game in HD at my house, I would want to go to a relatives house that has it, it will make the day more enjoyable.

That's my $0.02...Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

tyrap said:


> My wife just informed our family that Thanksgiving is canceled at our home this year. We are embarrassed that our plasma tv can not show the NFL games in HD. We receive our local channels in SD only with Directv. All of our family member have large Plasmas or LCD's at their homes with cable HD. Since we are the only ones with Directv, it's just too embarrassing to have family over. The picture is ok in SD, but not great like last year with the H20. Everyone was impressed last year with our new plasma and H20 with OTA, but since upgrading to the HR20, the locals are not the same. It started a few weeks back when my wife's sister stopped by and asked what happened to our TV. Now my wife is ashamed to have family over. I know some families get together on Thanksgiving and maybe watch no TV, but not ours. The start times and eating times are all around the games. Her sister has volunteered to have Thanksgiving at her house, And hopefully we can have Christmas Eve.


I just will move my old RCA back into the living room and use it for OTA since stupid FOX and CBS in raleigh dont do HD on DTV yet. BTW you sure your familys cable system carries NFL NEt for the thrid game of the day in HD???


----------



## jayco59 (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm having an HR20 installed on Dec 5 and I currently get my Local HD's via the ATSC tuner built into my Samsung D-TV HD receiver. My question is, what exactly is the issue with OTA on this box? Is it that it can't record them, or is it that you can't even watch them? If it's the watch issue then I'm not going to be to happy! I guess I can always pull out my old Zenith ATSC tuner and hook that bad boy back up (It actually does a better job at OTA reception then the Samsung does).

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

OTA is not activated yet, which is why you need a tuner (or a TV with a built-in tuner) until it's activated. With your install date though you might be in luck. D* CSR's are saying OTA will be activated on 12/1. D* itself is still saying "at the end of the year". So you may be all set anyway with OTA by your install date.



jayco59 said:


> I'm having an HR20 installed on Dec 5 and I currently get my Local HD's via the ATSC tuner built into my Samsung D-TV HD receiver. My question is, what exactly is the issue with OTA on this box? Is it that it can't record them, or is it that you can't even watch them? If it's the watch issue then I'm not going to be to happy! I guess I can always pull out my old Zenith ATSC tuner and hook that bad boy back up (It actually does a better job at OTA reception then the Samsung does).
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> OTA is not activated yet, which is why you need a tuner (or a TV with a built-in tuner) until it's activated. With your install date though you might be in luck. D* CSR's are saying OTA will be activated on 12/1. D* itself is still saying "at the end of the year". So you may be all set anyway with OTA by your install date.


Some trusting folks out there. Remember, OTA was originally scheduled for October. Also remember DTV's track record for testing new features before they are released. I've been waiting for a year on the R15 for DTV to get the First Run vs Repeat logic fixed.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> OTA is not activated yet, which is why you need a tuner (or a TV with a built-in tuner) until it's activated. With your install date though you might be in luck. D* CSR's are saying OTA will be activated on 12/1. D* itself is still saying "at the end of the year". So you may be all set anyway with OTA by your install date.


OH, they're saying end of year now?? Last I talked to them they were saying 12/1 (in October).


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Earl has posted this a few times for clarification. CSR's are telling customers 12/1 (in fact my CSR told me 12/1 was "firm" as the software was "complete"). D* is saying "by the end of the year". I'm just repeating what I've seen Earl post previously.



adam1115 said:


> OH, they're saying end of year now?? Last I talked to them they were saying 12/1 (in October).


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Earl has posted this a few times for clarification. CSR's are telling customers 12/1 (in fact my CSR told me 12/1 was "firm" as the software was "complete"). D* is saying "by the end of the year". I'm just repeating what I've seen Earl post previously.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> Earl has posted this a few times for clarification. CSR's are telling customers 12/1 (in fact my CSR told me 12/1 was "firm" as the software was "complete"). D* is saying "by the end of the year". I'm just repeating what I've seen Earl post previously.


My recollection is slightly different, I remember Earl saying it would be sometime in October and DirecTV was saying 12/1.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

adam1115 said:


> My recollection is slightly different, I remember Earl saying it would be sometime in October and DirecTV was saying 12/1.


Yeah I believe it was a more recent post (ie after those earlier ones). Anyway - just hoping it's sooner than later.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> Yeah I believe it was a more recent post (ie after those earlier ones). Anyway - just hoping it's sooner than later.


IE after it got pushed from 11/1 to 12/1 to 1/1... ok...


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

adam1115 said:


> IE after it got pushed from 11/1 to 12/1 to 1/1... ok...


No, the stance has remained unchanged. Back in August, Earl had heard a tentative date from his connections that it MAY have been by late October.

D* line has ALWAYS been "by late 2006." Recently, CSRs have been saying December 1st.

Just monitor this post for updates.


----------



## gsand (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, how'd this work out anyway? Did the family storm out of the house???


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Now he can cancel Christmas at his house, ohhhh..yeah...and that SuperBowl party....it's probably an even bet that the March Madness is not in the cards either.

If this latest rumor turns out to be true (OTA delayed until 2007), this forum (on this single issue), turns out to be little more than a rumor mill. The "inside" on the inside information just got hung out to dry. Nice way to treat someone trying to help.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

gsand said:


> Hey, how'd this work out anyway? Did the family storm out of the house???


It turned out not good. For the first time in my 23 years of marriage, my wife and children had Thanksgiving Diner without me. I chose not to go to my sister-in laws house. From what i'm reading today, this whole OTA is affecting a lot of people in different ways. Let's hope Directv understands this.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

No OTA is making me suicidal. Hope you all can live with yourselves.


----------

